# Exalted [Re-Recruiting and Re-Defining]



## Lichtenhart (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi 

Since we already have got Mage and Vampire games on these boards, I figured I could try to run an Exalted game.
Since I got this idea while speaking in the #IR chatroom, most players slot are already taken but I wouldn't mind one or two more, and maybe a couple NPCs as well, especially if you are familiar with the rules.

So far there are :

Kalanyr as Sammanon Wise Eye, a No Moon from the forests of the East
Rathan as Korban, a Dawn caste from the Blessed Isle
Janos Audron as a Night Caste from the Scavenger Lands
Macbrea as a Zenith Caste
Uematsu as an Eclipse Caste

and I hope Sollir Furryfoot as an NPC 

The Twilight Caste slot is clearly open, as well as another as a Lunar, a Dragon-Blooded, a God-Blooded or even an Alchemical if you come up with a nice background.

I'm not opening slots for Abyssals, Sidereals and Fair Folk unless you REALLY convince me with a mind-blowing concept. 

I was thinking of a prologue to allow every player to roleplay his/her exaltation in game, and to get the Circle together (or not, depending on what you will decide ), so please detail your life as a mortal in your concept, and I will put you into the right situation to get Exalted.

Come on, I know there's someone among you aching to feel the raw power of the Gods running through his/her veins. Are you ready to be born again? Are you ready for your Second Breath?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 7, 2003)

I just received another subscription in the chatroom and the Twilight spot is likely taken.

Nice additions are still welcome, though.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool, I was wondering when an Exalted game would start up here   Really want to play, but I'm in too many games right now as it is.  But I'll be reading along, though!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 7, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Cool, I was wondering when an Exalted game would start up here   Really want to play, but I'm in too many games right now as it is.  But I'll be reading along, though! *




Thanks  Too bad I'm in too many games too or I would have certainly joined your steampunk campaign.
If you feel like playing an NPC sometimes, you'd be more than welcome.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 7, 2003)

No problem.  I got my hands on Exalted a couple of weeks ago and have been itching to play... but I can get my fix vicariously through you guys so it's all good 

As far as NPCing, well, I might take you up on that offer sometime.  I'm reading through Lunars right now, so I've got tons of ideas for them right now.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 8, 2003)

If there's an opening left, I'd like to play a Lunar from the East/South-East (pending my re-reading of the books about those areas).  I'm thinking of a hunter/woodsman character,  perhaps with a dash of royalty thrown in, sort of like an adventurer/big game hunter.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jul 10, 2003)

Still looking for more players?  I see you have several players already, but if you need one more, I'm free.  I have all the fat-splats at my disposal...so I can make whatever is necessary.  Thanks

edit:  Although I'd be lacking power-wise when compared to the other players, a Dragon-Blooded might be one idea since there isn't one yet.  Most likely a D-B outcaste...who hopefully could get along with the others.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 10, 2003)

Korban Whitehammer:

Letter to Parents:

I know it's been a while sense my last letter mom and dad, but the trianing is hard here and there is little or no free time for any of us new ones. Hows Hark? I miss my big brother alot, and not having him here leaves a big hole in my life. This training camp will teach me how to be as strong as him and will give me the leadership skills he holds dear. I miss the ranch, my family and all the animals there. This place, I hate it, though I know I must be here to survive. Have you gotten any more threats for Loaik. He will be the death of me some day I'm sure. I'll never forget the day we became worst of enemies. I had no idea he was corting Asiena, he almost impaled me right then and there when I kisses her. She did not want him anyways, she wanted to marry me. 

Korban comes from a family of strict dragon blooded morals his father is a powerfull leader in the surrounding area. What he des for them he keeps to himself though. His mother is a strong willed woman that lets nothing bother her. Between the two of them Korban is a very strong person both in body and in mind. 

Korbans home in Blessed Isle is a large ranch style. One floor but covering a vast amount of square footage. It's quite a large house for just the five of them, Korbans Mother Kasha, his father Magnus, his older brother Hark and his younger sister Ariel....... Hark and Korban are very close and up until Hark went away to his military duties the two never spent a moment apart....

Life was sweet for Korban growing up, if he wanted something his father got it for him. Korban was spoiled more than the other children for some reason although he never thought to ask why. His father was strict with him of course, being a military man, but even that being the case Korban had an easy childhood. 

Recently Korban's father has sent him to a Dragon Blooded trianing camp quite a ways from home, and as one might suspect Korban hates it. Korban knows though that he must partake in this training to become a wise and powerfull leader like his brother and father. Who knows what the future holds of Korban, a life of leadership with hundreds of dragon soldiers to command, or maybe another fate not yet unfolded.................


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 14, 2003)

Update:
I have two well defined characters by now, and I'll have another one soon.

I also haven't heard from Uematsu and Kamard in more than a week. Now I hate to set a deadline, but if I don't hear anything before the week-end I'll recruit new players for their spots, that would be the Eclipse and Twilight if you think you can fit them, or something else if you convince me. 

Rathan's seed was very good and working on it a bit together Korban has become a fascinating character. When you submit a concept, give me something to work upon and you won't be disappinted with the results.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Lichtenhart, a couple of questions:

- Which books do you have access to?
- How do you plan on doing NPCs?
- Are you set on having a Perfect circle before you have Caste overlap?  I mean, would you consider another Night or Eclipse, for example?
- When & where do you plan to set the game?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 15, 2003)

> - Which books do you have access to?




Nearly everything. I still haven't got Abyssals, Manacle & Coin, and Ruins of Rathess. I think I have got all the others.



> - How do you plan on doing NPCs?



I'd like to have someone play some recurrent NPCs to make the game more lively. Something like a guardian spirit, a gold faction sidereal, a deathlord. Something that doesn't die the first time the players meet it.  Full stats wouldn't be totally necessary unless (or until) the players decide to face them. Basically they would be a voice different from mine, and I'd love also advices on what would be the consequences of their interactions with the players.



> - Are you set on having a Perfect circle before you have Caste overlap? I mean, would you consider another Night or Eclipse, for example?




No I'm not set. I'd like having a perfect circle, because it's nice, and grant versatility, but I can see the circle splitting and going in different missions sometimes so it wouldn't be necessary. I do admit I would like it though. It has something to do with me being an evil schemer. 
Besides, the Eclipse slot may be free again soon 



> - When & where do you plan to set the game?




The prologue begins when the Jade Prison is opened. The real game begins as soon as the party is reunited, not much after the 'official' present timeline.
Where to start it... I've not really decided it yet, I'd rather wait to have all the backgrounds.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for the answers!

I'd really like to play in (or in some way contribute to) this game, but I know that I'll be going on vacation in two weeks, so it's probably a bad time.  However, I'll try and come up with a few character concepts that you could potentially use... the thing I find most annoying and cool about this game at the same time is how many ideas I get for it!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll be on vacation from 27/7 to 2/8. Well, vacation is not the right term since it's a scout camp and I have much to prepare and probably I won't be able to think much about Exalted there. 
I'd *try* to run the Prologue before and start the game when i'm back, but with two players momentarily disappeared I think I am being too much of an optimist.
That is, unless the players start yelling at me they can't wait for the game to begin.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 15, 2003)

Nobara Junpaku 

Was born to a fairly wealthy family in the southern regions of the country.  He grew up learning the arts of the sword and dedicated himself to being the perfect fighting tool. On the 3rd day in April of his 17th year, he learned that his family was called upon to fight in the war.  Taking up his family sword he marched away from home.  During the next 5 years he rose the in the ranks of the army but always seemed to suffer the most losses of all commanders.  His unit was asked to do the most dangerous jobs and Nobara wouldn't dare turn them down.  

On one winter morning during his 23rd year, he was stuck on the left leg and severely wounded. As he layed there in the bloodstained snow staring at the sky he was unable to do much about the fight that raged on around him.  He passed out and awoke in the cottage of Akia, a smith from the nearby village.  Nobara found out that all people fighting in the fight had either fled or been killed and it was only luck that he had survived.  While Nobara's leg mended he took up basic smithing and started to fall in love with Akia's daughter Naka. When the army passed by later in the year they found the still injured Nobara working at the smithy and mustered him out. 

Now, without a military to fall back on Nobara was prepared to settle down. When deserters from his old unit decided to take revenge on Nobara for getting their friends killed.  On the wedding day of Nobara and Naka, the now brigands decended on the cermony and killed Naka in the ensueing fight.  Nobara has vowed revenge and changed his name to Nobara Chizome.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 18, 2003)

Okay, how about this?

*Majestic Phoenix*
Born to a diplomat of a minor, but well-connected Patrician family, Phoenix lived in the Realm proper only until his parents were certain he would not exalt as a Dragonblood.  With the only terrestrial blood in his lineage coming from his mother, an unExalted minor member of House Tepet, the chance had been very small.  Nevertheless, young Phoenix possessed an otherworldly grace and charisma that seemed unnatural.

As soon as he graduated from primary school, Phoenix travelled with his father as an emissary of the Realm in the East, hammering out trade and fealty agreements.  He learned his father's craft well, polishing his ability to compose speeches, to learn the arts of speaking and debate, and the art of calligraphy.  His father was quite pleased with his facility with the qualities of a diplomat and prepared him to take over in his stead.  To this end, he accompanied his father as his personal secretary and scribe.

During their sojourn in the Haltan Republic, distressing news reached their ears: it had been confirmed that the Scarlet Empress had disappeared, far longer than she was usually wont to.  Additionally, an Imperial legion composed mostly of members of House Tepet had suffered almost total annihilation in the north, some say against an Anathema demon.  Phoenix's mother was devastated; some of her favourite cousins and siblings had been members of this force.

With this dire news, the family headed back to Realm, with the intention of consoling their grieving families.  Unfortunately, before they could do so, their caravan was attacked by the Wyld-twisted Arczechi hordes.  Normally, the Realm-trained caravan guard would be enough to protect them, but the barbarians used deadly poison and had superior numbers, so there was nothing to do but run.  And run they did, straight into a patch of Creation corrupted by the Wyld.  Inside, the world twisted and changed, and small steps carried men across leagues while flat out running moved one inches.

In this way, the caravan was completely separated from one another.  Phoenix found himself with only the company of a few caravan guards and a scribe or two, encircled by some three score Arczechi.  It was at this point he knew he would die, but he felt strangely calm.  Stepping away from the rest, and raising his voice so that it rumbled with the Authority of Heaven, he commanded the enemy back, and away they fled.

Phoenix could not imagine his luck, which quickly turned to surprise when he found his fellows regarding him in horror...


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 18, 2003)

Okay, last was my attempt at the Eclipse, this is an idea for a Lunar:

*Ahnk Rah Meen, Thousand-Stripes-That-Bleed-Here*

The desert can be a hard, cruel place.  Closer to the Elemental Pole of Fire than any other place in Creation, it is home to desolation, hardship and arid, dry sand.  But life can thrive there, if it knows how.  Ahnk Rah Meen knew how, born into the ranks of the Delzahn hordes who still knew the Way.  Like his peers, he delighted in the raids of caravans that plied the ways between the southern cities of the Threshold and derided his soft city-dwelling cousins.  Ahnk owned his own blade and had been given his own horse, and life was good.

However, one moment of mistake can change all that came before, and Ahnk's lot was no different.  During a raid outside Gem, he was knocked from his horse, and knocked unconscious.  His capturers did not kill him, no; he was given a fate worse than death and enslaved.  Being owned as property does not sit well with the Way, however.  He attacked his handlers, ignored their orders, resisted time and again.  But the handlers were used to dealing with "barbarians"; liberal beatings, starvings, and torture were all methods they found unsavoury, but necessary.  In the end Ahnk Rah Meen was tamed, but not without the cost of the taming ravaging his body.  Every inch of his body was covered in scars left by many a lashing, and he had become deathly thin, and he could only walk at a shuffle because his legs had been so mangled and ruined that it pained him to move any faster.  After extensive blows to his head, he found that he was not quite as witty as he used to be, and often found it impossible to think for too long or hard.

But his face still carried the noble bearing of a khan in it, with his deep brown eyes and hawkish nose and coffee brown skin, which attracted a Dragonblood of House Cynis to choose him for a night's dalliances.  The depravities she visited upon him the night she took him into her bedchamber will not be spoken of except to mention how fatal they were.  Filled with wounds and dying from a loss of blood he was dumped down a sand dune and left for dead.  A less tenacious man would have given up and expired right then.  But though stupid and lame, tenacity was still one of his qualities.

He crawled for a long time, trying to find his way back to the nomadic flocks of his people, the light of a swollen moon his only guide.  It was then that he noticed behind him the pale shape of the Dune woman crawling towards him with a rictus smile on her thin lips and a crazed glare in her silver eyes.  He should have given up then; the Dune People did not travel alone, and in his weakened state he would be easy prey.  But he would not give up so.  She launched herself on him, a dagger made of human bone aiming for his throat.  But he protected himself with his arms, still powerful, and knocked the weapon from her grip.  They struggled there on top of a sandy dune by the silvery light of the moon for what seemed an Age; and suddenly the fight was over when he hugged the woman close and crushed her spine with the last of his strength.

As he lay there breathing heavily, his life's blood spilling into the sands, the dead woman turned her head to look at him.  "Quite impressive," she said, and kissed him on the lips.  In that moment he felt pain flood him, a searing pain, which receded as the albino woman pushed off of him and stood.  "Now rise, my child, and live a second life.  You are mine now."  Then she turned, and was gone.

And as he sat up right, Meen could feel the strength returning to his body.  _Now I hunt again,_ he told himself, marvelling at his broken body made whole again.  Now he could ride the stallions of his people again, and hunt the desert for foods and he could follow the Way.  But for some reason, he could only think of Gem.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jul 19, 2003)

Hello,

      I posted earlier about player openings.  If there is still one left, I'd be happy to fill it.  If not, I'll give an NPC slot a shot.  thanks


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 21, 2003)

As I expected, no news from Uematsu and Kamard, so recruitment is open again.

I guess Loxmyth can be our Eclipse Caste. 
Loxmyth, I'll send you an e-mail in the next days with some proposals and questions.

Mitchifier, would you like to play the Twilight slot?

Jaik, if you're still interested, I'd like to know more about your Lunar idea.


----------



## Mitchifer (Jul 21, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> Mitchifier, would you like to play the Twilight slot?
> *




Oh yeah, sign me up.  I'll have a char concept up soon I hope.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 21, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *As I expected, no news from Uematsu and Kamard, so recruitment is open again.
> 
> I guess Loxmyth can be our Eclipse Caste.
> Loxmyth, I'll send you an e-mail in the next days with some proposals and questions.
> *




Thanks!  I'll start trying to flesh the character out in my mind.  BTW, feel free to make use of the other concept I put up, in whole or in part.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 22, 2003)

Lich, are you gonna be in chat in the coming days? I've got two different chars, one capable of building manses (in theory) and one not.

If you're not gonna be in #ir, should we do this over mail or here?


----------



## Mitchifer (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm going to be out of town for the next few days, so I won't have my character concept up right away as planned.  I'll be working on it while I'm gone, so it'll be up when I get back.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 25, 2003)

As I've posted elsewhere, I'll be going on vacation soon.  However, I thought I'd post a writeup of my character as he stands so far so that I can get the opinions of the other players and so we can better complement each other.  Also, to make sure I've constructed a legal starting character.  To that end, here's Phoenix in his rough-draft glory!

----

*Name:* Majestic Phoenix
*Player:* loxmyth
*Chronicle:*
*Concept:* Wandering Diplomat

*Caste:* Eclipse
*Nature:* Judge
*Anima:* Phoenix (A great bird composed of flame)

*ATTRIBUTES:*
(Tertiary 4)
Strength OO
Dexterity OOO
Stamina OO

(Secondary 6)
Perception OOO
Intelligence OOOO
Wits OO

(Primary 8)
Appearance OOOO
Charisma OOOO
Manipulation OOO

*ABILITIES* (25 + 15 Bonus Points):

DAWN
Archery OO
Brawl
Martial Arts OO
Melee OO (Quarterstaves +1)
Thrown

ZENITH
Endurance O
*Performance OO
*Presence OOOO
Resistance
Survival

TWILIGHT
Craft
Investigation
*Lore OOO (Government +1)
Medicine
*Occult OO (Spirits +1)

NIGHT
Athletics OO
Awareness OO
*Dodge OOO
Larceny
Stealth

ECLIPSE
*Bureaucracy OOO
*Linguistics OOO (Riverspeak,Forest-tongue,High Realm)
*Ride OO
*Sail O
*Socialize OOOO


*BACKGROUNDS*
Contacts OOO
Influence OO
Resources OO

*WILLPOWER*
OOOOOO

*VIRTUES*
Compassion O
Temperance OOO
Conviction OOO
Valor OO

*VIRTUE FLAW*
Ascetic Drive

*ESSENCE*
Personal: 12
Peripheral: 29
Committed

*CHARMS*
Golden Essence Block (1 mote)
Graceful Crane Stance (3 motes)
Harmonious Presence Meditation (6 motes)
Listener-Swaying Argument (2 motes, 1 will)
Mastery of Small Manners (3 motes)
Ox-Body Technique (1X-1,2X-2)
Reed in the Wind (1 mote)
Respect Commanding Attitude (5 motes)
Spirit-Cutting Attack (2 motes)
Spirit-Detecting Glance (3 motes)


----------



## Mitchifer (Jul 28, 2003)

Even though you just left for vacation, I figured I'd get my character up finally.  His background soon to come.

name: Ferocious Hawk
player: Mitchifer
caste: Twilight
concept: wandering mercenary
nature: survivor
anima: a blazing hawk

ATTRIBUTES:
(Primary 8)
Strength OOOO
Dexterity OOO
Stamina OOOO

(Teritary 4)
Charisma OO
Manipulation OOOO
Appearance O

(Secondary 6)
Perception OOO
Intelligence OOO
Wits OOO

ABILITIES (25 + 2 Bonus Points):

DAWN
Archery 
Brawl
*Martial Arts OOOO
Melee O
Thrown

ZENITH
Endurance O
Performance 
Presence 
Resistance O
*Survival OO

TWILIGHT
*Craft
*Investigation O
*Lore OO
*Medicine OOOO
*Occult OOO

NIGHT
*Athletics OOO
Awareness O
*Dodge OO
Larceny
Stealth

ECLIPSE
*Bureaucracy O
Linguistics O (Riverspeak, Flametongue)
Ride 
Sail 
Socialize 

BACKGROUNDS (7 + 3 bonus pts)
Artifact - Bracer of the Hawk OO (from castebook:twilight)
Artifact - Orichalcum Breastplate O
Manse - Hearthstone: Gem of the Calm Heart O
Resources OOO

WILLPOWER
OOOOOOO

VIRTUES
Compassion OO
Temperance OO
Conviction OO
Valor OOOOO

VIRTUE FLAW
Foolhardy Contempt

ESSENCE
Rating: OOO
Personal: 16
Peripheral: 39
Committed: 4

CHARMS
Ox-Body Technique (-1,-1)
Integrity Protecting Prana (5M, 1W)
Striking Cobra Technique (3M)
Serpentine Evasion (3M)
Body Mending Meditation (10M)
Grievous Injury Recovery Method (10M)
Terrestrial Circle Sorcery (1W+)
  Emerald Countermagic (10/20M)
  Death of Obsidian Butterflies (15M)
  Invulnerable Skin of Bronze (20M)

EQUIPMENT
Paired hook swords
Bracer of the Hawk - set with gem of the calm heart
Orichalcum breastplate


----------



## Rathan (Aug 3, 2003)

Name	Iselsi Korban	Caste	Dawn
Player	Rathan		Nature	Martyr
Chronicle	Lichtenhart		Anima	A radiant violet tiger with watery stripes

ATTRIBUTES
Strength		XXXXO 	Perception		XXXOO	Appearance	XXOOO
Dexterity		XXXXO	Intelligence		XXOOO	Charisma		XXXOO
Stamina		XXXOO	Wits			XXXXO	Manipulation	XXOOO

ABILITIES
DAWN			ZENITH			TWILIGHT
C Archery		XXOOO	F Endurance	XXXOO	   Craft		OOOOO
C Brawl		OOOOO	   Performance	OOOOO	   Investigation	OOOOO
C Martial 		XXXXX	F Presence	XXOOO	   Lore		XOOOO
C Melee		XOOOO	F Resistance	XXXOO	   Medicine	XOOOO
C Thrown		OOOOO	   Survival		OOOOO	   Occult		OOOOO
NIGHT			ECLIPSE			SPECIALTIES
   Athletics		XXOOO	   Bureaucracy	OOOOO	Lore: Realm	XOO
   Awareness	XOOOO	   Linguistics	OOOOO
F Dodge		XXXXO	   Ride		OOOOO		
   Larceny		OOOOO	   Sail		OOOOO	
F Stealth		XXXOO	   Socialize	OOOOO

BACKGROUNDS		CHARMS
 	 		Name					Cost
Allies 	XXOOO		Crimson Cat Leaping Technique (CB: 73)		3 motes
Artifact 	XXOOO		Durability of Oak Meditation (Core: 176)		1 mote
Contacts 	XOOOO		Easily Overlooked Presence Method (Core: 201)	3 motes
Manse 	OOOOO		Ox-Body Technique (Core: 170)	
Resources XXOOO	 	Reed in the Wind (Core: 197)			1 mote
 	 		Striking Fury Claws Technique (CB: 73)		2 motes
 	 		Tiger Form (CB: 73)			6 motes
			Wise Arrow (Core: 154)			1 mote
			Floating Water Defense (DB: 255)		1 mote
	 	 	Rippling Water Strike (DB: 256)			2 motes

WEAPONS					
Weapon			Accuracy	Damage	Defense	Speed
Bare Fist			+0	+0B	+0	+0
Orichalcum Razor Claws	+3	+4L	+3	+5

Bow			Accuracy	Max Str	Rate	Range
Self Bow			+0	3	2	150

WILLPOWER	XXXXXXXXXO
		o o o o o o o o o

VIRTUES
Compassion	Temperance
XXXXO		XXOOO
o o o o		o o
Conviction		Valor
XXOOO		XXXXO
o o		o o o o 

ANIMA	
Use your anima to appear awesome and terrifying for a scene.

ESSENCE	XXOOOO
	 	Max	Spent	Committed 
Personal		15 	      	 
Peripheral		35		2 	      	 

ARMOR
Armor		Mobility Penalty	Fatigue
None		None		None

SOAK
Bashing	 3	Lethal	 1	Aggravated	 0

HEALTH LEVELS
-0	 o  
-1	 o o o  
-2	 o o o o  
-4	 o  
INC.	 o  

LIMIT BREAK
o o o o o o o o o o

EXPERIENCE
0		 

VIRTUE FLAW				
Compassionate Martyrdom				

ARTIFACTS
Artifact			Rating	Notes
Orichalcum Razor Claws	2	+2 dice to climbing rolls

CHARACTER NOTES
Combos:	Flowing Water Defense + Reed in the Wind (1+1 mote per 2 dice + 1 willpower)
	Rippling Water Strike + Striking Fury Claws Attack (4 motes + 1 willpower)


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 11, 2003)

A bump disguised as an "I'm back!" post


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 18, 2003)

You can count me in for a recurring NPC role if your PC's are filled up.  I have been itching to try this game out, and this may be my only chance.  Let me know if you have room.


----------



## Mitchifer (Aug 20, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Hi guys, I'm sorry for the delay but I'm finding out I have a huge lot to study for my exams in september, and also some mior real life issue. The fact is I probably could start running this game, but I'd like it to be good and I'd have too little time to do a good job with it. I'm really sorry because I know how much you (and I) would like to play, but do you think you can wait a little more? *




I'm glad to see that you're still there...I was beginning to wonder if you had dissapeared.  I for one have no problem in waiting.  In fact, I was waiting to see if you'd come back to post my character background, so I'll get that up ASAP.  Thanks

   --Mitchifer


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi guys, I'm sorry for the delay but I'm finding out I have a huge lot to study for my exams in september, and also some mior real life issue. The fact is I probably could start running this game, but I'd like it to be good and I'd have too little time to do a good job with it. I'm really sorry because I know how much you (and I) would like to play, but do you think you can wait a little more?


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 22, 2003)

I've waited this long, what's a few more weeks   Besides, two of the other games I play in are going belly up (or maybe they're just going on hiatus) so I have plenty of time to hold the fort down here!  And if Sidereals comes out before we start, maybe I could play one of those, huh? 

Seriously, take the time to deal with your RL issues.  ENWorld isn't going anywhere.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 11, 2003)

Lest this thread sink deeper into Oblivion, I propose to start up a discussion of some kind.  Is anyone playing in a live game, and if so, how does the game play?  I've only been able to read the books so far but it seems like combat could be really slow.  Of course, you can never really tell about these things until you've played it, and it could just be my unfamiliarity with the system showing...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Lest this thread sink deeper into Oblivion, I propose to start up a discussion of some kind.  Is anyone playing in a live game, and if so, how does the game play?  I've only been able to read the books so far but it seems like combat could be really slow.  Of course, you can never really tell about these things until you've played it, and it could just be my unfamiliarity with the system showing...




It quite depends on the Storyteller. Usually WW games aren't ruleslawyer-proof.  My storytellers usually adjusted many things on the run. Combat can be slow anyway, especially when you don't know the rules well and you have to check often. I think in a PbP this won't be much of an issue. In live game when combat begins it feels like time slows and dramatic tension goes up a notch, all people start calling on their blows and the poor storyteller has to do a lot of math, but all in good fun.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Lichtenhart, looks like you're back!  How did the exams go?  Or are you just taking a break from the studying?



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> It quite depends on the Storyteller. Usually WW games aren't ruleslawyer-proof.  My storytellers usually adjusted many things on the run. Combat can be slow anyway, especially when you don't know the rules well and you have to check often. I think in a PbP this won't be much of an issue. In live game when combat begins it feels like time slows and dramatic tension goes up a notch, all people start calling on their blows and the poor storyteller has to do a lot of math, but all in good fun.




Yeah, I didn't think it would be a problem in PBP, since combat would mostly be resolved by one person after actions were declared, and there's an inherent lag built into PbP medium anyway.

Also, I think I may be picking up castebook: Eclipse today or tomorrow.  Will I be able to switch around some charms if I see stuff in there that I think would suit my character better?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Hey Lichtenhart, looks like you're back!  How did the exams go?  Or are you just taking a break from the studying?



Only taking a break, unfortunately. If I'm lucky by the beginning of October i'll have finished my exams and bought the exalted novels, so I'd be ready to go.


> Also, I think I may be picking up castebook: Eclipse today or tomorrow.  Will I be able to switch around some charms if I see stuff in there that I think would suit my character better?



Sure. Also remember than Eclipses can learn charms from other exalted and even spirits. Eclipse castebook is quite cool. Gotta love Mirror Flag.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

So, like, do ya need another Exalted or two to fill the ranks of the group?


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 9, 2003)

Now that Sidereals is out, I'm wondering about the status of this game.  Is this likely to happen, Lichtenhart?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 10, 2003)

Sadly, I'm afraid I won't have access to Sidereals any soon, and I still miss Abyssals too. Nonetheless, I'm more than willing to run this game, though it probably won't be strictly canon. I'll gather people who are still interested this weekend, and I'll see what kind of campaign they would like.


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 10, 2003)

Heya fellas--

   I'm still here...just to let you know.  So I'm up for the game whenever you are ready.  Thanks

   --Mitchifer


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Lichtenhart,

From my readings of Exalted, it would be hard for a game to stay canon for long anyhow, what with people with god-like powers running around.  I'm not bothered by you not knowing every detail of every book in the exalted line.  That being said, I have Abyssals and my copy of Sidereals is on order, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask!

I'm most interested in actually seeing how the mechanics work... I haven't ever really played a Storyteller game yet, and I'd like to get more comfortable with them.  My pen & paper group has played nothing but D&D and if I'm going to sell this game to them, I want a solid handle on the rules!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok, now I am definitely back, and I think I gathered enough ideas to make an interesting campaign. I'd like this game to be an occasion for us to learn more about this interesting setting and game system, and I'd really like to design a game of your liking, so this is the right moment to hand out suggestions and proposals, and to ask anything you'd like to know.
I understand that a lot of time has passed since I opened this thread, so I'd like to know who is still interested and if you still like your concepts. If you don't feel free to change them as you like. I don't need a full circle of solars anymore, so feel free to choose a character you can attune to  and that you would like to play for a while.
Everything allowed by the rules is allowed, only try to make something not too extreme: remember that in Exalted, differently from D&D, the key for survival lies in balance. I'd like to allow also some of the nice work that has been gathered at Exalted Compendium but we'd better discuss it case by case. Since I lack Abyssals and Sidereals, if you want to play one of them, we'll discuss by post or by e-mail  the twist you want to give your char, because I wouldn't like you to discover in the middle of the game that things work differently from what your official source says. I guess Alchemicals would need some work too for things to go smoothly. If you want to play an Infernal, you probably wouldn't want the others to know so you'd better e-mail me.  
I'd like to know what you like and what you don't like about Exalted, and which elements you would like to see in the game, because it's very important to a Storyteller to keep his players entertained. As soon as everything is clear, we will be ready to go.
And if you think this deserves a new thread, tell me and I'll post it.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Lichtenhart!

I've decided that I'll run my Eclipse for now.  Quick question: do you expect this game to be extremely combat-focused?  If so, maybe I'll run a more combat capable character - I got the impression that would be everyone else's shtick and I didn't want to overlap niches too much.

Oh, and by the way, I'm still interested in this game (if that even needs to be said)


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 14, 2003)

WB Lichtenhart--

     I think I'll stick with my Twilight as well...although I might consider changing it...I'm probably getting Siderals soon too, and I'm itchin' to play one.  I should know by the end of the week.

     --Mitchifer


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 14, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Quick question: do you expect this game to be extremely combat-focused?  If so, maybe I'll run a more combat capable character - I got the impression that would be everyone else's shtick and I didn't want to overlap niches too much.




Well, we may decide that together. Though my games are usually more intrigue-heavy than combat-heavy,  I think you're going to get a fair share of epic battles anyway.
I like that you worry about not overlapping niches, I always thought that parties work well if they spread their skills around, so they rarely find a situation that a char can't handle. I've seen too many players caring too little about the parties on these boards.

I'd like to know if there's something in the setting that really fascinates you, so I can give it proper attention, e.g. the Houses' plots, the enigmatic Fair Folk, the mysterious Guild, the order of the Immaculates, the enchanted world of spirits and little gods, Yu-Shan's politics, the Underworld, the Cult of Illuminates and its real purposes...


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 14, 2003)

Right now my character would probably be the resident social-skills monkey and ambassador.  His niche would be the speaker/scribe of unparalleled eloquence.

As far as things that fascinate me, I'd personally like to put in a vote for politics.  Realm, Yu Shan, Spirit Courts, they're all things that would interest me.  In reality, everything in Exalted is so new to me that I could enjoy just about any storyline you choose to run.  I'm just speaking up for the areas I was particularly thinking of when I created the character.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

Are you still accepting players?

If so I've got this really great character I created about a year ago for a TT game. I've only been able to play the character twice, due to real life time constraints. 
I put her on Exalted Compendium, under Exalted & Spirit, an Eclipse under the name of Kabiko of Yane (I would post a link but for some reason it just redirects you to the Exalted Compendium main page), she would need a couple of changes before play, as for some reason only those two backgrounds got on there  and some exp I got to spend. WARNING: background is kinda long
Of course she'll probably overlap with the other Eclipse. I could possibly change her to a Zenith, since most of her charms are already from the Zenith caste, or with a lot of work to a Night caste, but that wouldn't really fit her concept.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2003)

Aenion, I think there's still room for a player or two. 
I dunno about your caste. Yes, it's true that it's probably better not to overlap, but two Eclipses can still be very different; OTOH I haven't heard from our Zenith in ages, so that slot is probably free. Choose what you feel better. 
(I wish there was one of those tests like 'What kind of Exalted are you?' or 'What is your caste?' I know I would have some trouble choosing my caste, I love all of them. And Lunars too. And Sidereals must be intriguing. So are the Alchemicals. See? )
If you tell me your nick in EC (mine is Radiant Heart, but I post very little and lurk a lot ) or what is the thread name I'll look for it.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Aenion, I think there's still room for a player or two.
> I dunno about your caste. Yes, it's true that it's probably better not to overlap, but two Eclipses can still be very different; OTOH I haven't heard from our Zenith in ages, so that slot is probably free. Choose what you feel better.
> (I wish there was one of those tests like 'What kind of Exalted are you?' or 'What is your caste?' I know I would have some trouble choosing my caste, I love all of them. And Lunars too. And Sidereals must be intriguing. So are the Alchemicals. See? )
> If you tell me your nick in EC (mine is Radiant Heart, but I post very little and lurk a lot ) or what is the thread name I'll look for it.




There is only one Aenion 

I've used the same nick on each and every site for years now, so you'll find me easy enough.
You can find Kabiko under Exalted & Spirit (where you can post characters on the site, although it's very buggy), I created her as an Eclipse 'cause the TT circle I was joining still needed one. She's the top most Eclipse.

If the choice is mine I will stick with her being an Eclipse.

Well the sig says it all for me


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> There is only one Aenion
> 
> I've used the same nick on each and every site for years now, so you'll find me easy enough.
> You can find Kabiko under Exalted & Spirit (where you can post characters on the site, although it's very buggy), I created her as an Eclipse 'cause the TT circle I was joining still needed one. She's the top most Eclipse.
> ...




Found it. And found it very nice.  I could see her well as a Zenith too, because she could use her beauty and skills also to inspire and convince people, and not only to fascinate them and strike bargains, but if it's alright with Loxmyth and the others, it's alright for me too.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Found it. And found it very nice.  I could see her well as a Zenith too, because she could use her beauty and skills also to inspire and convince people, and not only to fascinate them and strike bargains, but if it's alright with Loxmyth and the others, it's alright for me too.




Thx, glad you liked it 

I'll put her in a better format to post by to night and I'll keep the option open to change her into a Zenith 

Oh yeah, I should mention that Kariëch in the background is her Dryad spirit mentor (the other ST approved of it, but I don't know whether you will too, I've got some more info on her somewhere).


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 15, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Found it. And found it very nice.  I could see her well as a Zenith too, because she could use her beauty and skills also to inspire and convince people, and not only to fascinate them and strike bargains, but if it's alright with Loxmyth and the others, it's alright for me too.




Personally, I don't care.  The more the merrier, I say - I wouldn't care if everyone in the circle was an Eclipse   I'll drop by the compendium though, to see the character's focus and make sure we don't have entirely the same shtick.  But if you needed my blessing to add another Eclipse, you have it.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 15, 2003)

Happen to have room for one more player?  I have rough ideas for either a Zenith or a Dragon-Blooded Exalt.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't care.  The more the merrier, I say - I wouldn't care if everyone in the circle was an Eclipse   I'll drop by the compendium though, to see the character's focus and make sure we don't have entirely the same shtick.  But if you needed my blessing to add another Eclipse, you have it.




I changed her to a Zenith as I seemed to remember she was a more effective Zenith when I played her than the circles Zenith 

Her shtick is a Zenith with some Socialize.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 15, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I changed her to a Zenith as I seemed to remember she was a more effective Zenith when I played her than the circles Zenith
> 
> Her shtick is a Zenith with some Socialize.




Hey, I took a look at Kabiko and realized that I've read her writeup before.  Actually, it's kinda funny, I originally was going to run the basics of your concept (Geisha Eclipse) but then I went to the Compendium a while back and saw that it had already been done better (by you), so I did up an outline for my current character instead.  What are the odds, huh?

Anyway, I think our niches seem to be sufficiently different that I don't think we'll be stepping all over each other's toes in the game.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Hey, I took a look at Kabiko and realized that I've read her writeup before.  Actually, it's kinda funny, I originally was going to run the basics of your concept (Geisha Eclipse) but then I went to the Compendium a while back and saw that it had already been done better (by you), so I did up an outline for my current character instead.  What are the odds, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I think our niches seem to be sufficiently different that I don't think we'll be stepping all over each other's toes in the game.




Cool  and thx, this is one of the best compliments one could get   

Of course I did read a 200+ page book about Geisha's before I started writing the background, just to make sure that what I knew about them was correct (it wasn't even close but...), so I might just be insane 

I've messed a bit with her charms and removed the spirit mentor as it is quite useless for a Zenith.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2003)

*Kabiko of Yane*

See Rogues Gallery


----------



## Aenion (Oct 16, 2003)

Since I forgot to change her Caste anyway and after having refreshed my knowledge of Zenith Caste, I'm gonna turn her back into an Eclipse, she just doesn't fit in the priest/judge kind of stuff Zeniths like to do.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 16, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Since I forgot to change her Caste anyway and after having refreshed my knowledge of Zenith Caste, I'm gonna turn her back into an Eclipse, she just doesn't fit in the priest/judge kind of stuff Zeniths like to do.



As I said, you're free to go either way, but Zeniths don't have to be priests and judges. They are meant to be natural leaders, and inspire people around them. They're the kind of people that make sound right what they say, and and should use this influence to lead men to better lives. I thought your bacground could easily fit in either castes, so no problem either way. I once had a reluctant Zenith that wanted to be everything but a priest and a leader and it was quite fun. Nevermind. Do what the Unconquered Sun tells you to do.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 16, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> As I said, you're free to go either way, but Zeniths don't have to be priests and judges. They are meant to be natural leaders, and inspire people around them. They're the kind of people that make sound right what they say, and and should use this influence to lead men to better lives. I thought your bacground could easily fit in either castes, so no problem either way. I once had a reluctant Zenith that wanted to be everything but a priest and a leader and it was quite fun. Nevermind. Do what the Unconquered Sun tells you to do.




Okay, I kicked myself a couple of times and banged my head on my desk but I've decided: she's going to be an Eclipse and if I dare to have second thoughts again please kick me.

I changed her Melee to Martial Arts, she was originally intended to have MA and Mantis style finally fitted with the war fans.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 16, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Happen to have room for one more player?  I have rough ideas for either a Zenith or a Dragon-Blooded Exalt.




Hey Jaik,

I don't know if you found this post already:



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Jaik, if you're still interested, I'd like to know more about your Lunar idea.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm afraid that was a long ago, Aenion. 
Anyway I waited to answer Jaik because I wanted to check if the old players are still interested. Right now I think I have:

Kalanyr -> Sammanon Wise-Eye, No Moon Lunar
Rathan -> Iselsi Korban, Dawn Caste
Janos Audron -> ???, Night Caste?
Mitchifier -> Ferocious Hawk?, Twilight Caste?
Loxmyth -> Majestic Phoenix, Eclipse Caste
Aenion -> Kabiko of Yane, Eclipse Caste

I think seven players are more than enough for every PBP. I have little hope to Macbrea back, so I think ES2 and Jaik applied for this spot. Well, if you both bring up nice concepts I think we could handle 8 players too.
Ok, let's say I'm waiting for char concepts. If you can post them within a reasonable time you'll get the spot. We clearly have still room for a Zenith (that would make your ST happy ), a Dragonblooded should explain me (and his family) why he hangs out with a bunch of Anathema, but he'd be fine, another Lunar or Sidereal could be interesting additions, an Abyssals or an Alchemical would be more peculiar. Then there are always Infernals....


----------



## Rathan (Oct 16, 2003)

for me LH.. this will be my second time playing Exalted... and the first campaing in it for me... so everything is still new.... what I want from you is the full picture... both combat (cause that's what my char is geared for) and the role-playing aspect of it as well.... if this game is gonna be half as good as I suspect..I belive I won't be let down. Just take yer time with it LH.. and everything should be fine.... and the houses' plots are what I'm intrested in most.... I can't wait to play!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 16, 2003)

Aenion, quick question: you made Kabiko as a starting char, right? Because I like to give every player a little special advantage over that. E.g. Kalanyr's char would be rather older than the other chars so he has already got some experience, while Rathan's Korban is relly sturdy and got some free health levels. Can you think of something equall sweet for her, or would you like me to think about that?

Loxmyth, I'd like to know if you'll be playing Magnificent Phoenix after all, and if so, read the question i asked Aenion.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmm, I'd all but forgotten about my original Lunar concept...Okay, in brief, here's my character idea: He was a slave of a powerful Dragon-Blooded noble, trained as a huntmaster from a young age, learning tracking, hunting, and animal lore, until he was finally old enough to accompany his master on a Wild Hunt.  Of course, rather than the rabid, snarling beast of a monstrosity he expected to fight at the end of the Hunt, he found a boy, younger than himself, starving from the run, wearing peasant rags.  The Hunt was wrong and he knew it.  And now he had the power to stop it...

Now, here's the thing.  I could easily see this guy as either a Zenith or a Lunar.  A Zenith would complete the circle, but would leave us with only one Lunar (Aside from the possibility of ES2's character).  A Lunar would add more spice, but might be similar to the existing Lunar.  So, if it's alright with you, Lichtenhart, I'll leave it up to you which way the character goes.  If you're uncomfortable with the decision, I can alwaysagonzie over it for a while or flip a coin or something


----------



## Aenion (Oct 16, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Aenion, quick question: you made Kabiko as a starting char, right? Because I like to give every player a little special advantage over that. E.g. Kalanyr's char would be rather older than the other chars so he has already got some experience, while Rathan's Korban is relly sturdy and got some free health levels. Can you think of something equall sweet for her, or would you like me to think about that?
> 
> Loxmyth, I'd like to know if you'll be playing Magnificent Phoenix after all, and if so, read the question i asked Aenion.




Nothing really comes to mind so I'm gonna leave this up to you.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 16, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Aenion, quick question: you made Kabiko as a starting char, right? Because I like to give every player a little special advantage over that. E.g. Kalanyr's char would be rather older than the other chars so he has already got some experience, while Rathan's Korban is relly sturdy and got some free health levels. Can you think of something equall sweet for her, or would you like me to think about that?
> 
> Loxmyth, I'd like to know if you'll be playing Magnificent Phoenix after all, and if so, read the question i asked Aenion.




Like Aenion, nothing really comes to mind.  I'll be sure to let you if anything does, though. 

EDIT: And yes, I'll be playing Majestic Phoenix.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 16, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'd all but forgotten about my original Lunar concept...Okay, in brief, here's my character idea: He was a slave of a powerful Dragon-Blooded noble, trained as a huntmaster from a young age, learning tracking, hunting, and animal lore, until he was finally old enough to accompany his master on a Wild Hunt.  Of course, rather than the rabid, snarling beast of a monstrosity he expected to fight at the end of the Hunt, he found a boy, younger than himself, starving from the run, wearing peasant rags.  The Hunt was wrong and he knew it.  And now he had the power to stop it...
> 
> Now, here's the thing.  I could easily see this guy as either a Zenith or a Lunar.  A Zenith would complete the circle, but would leave us with only one Lunar (Aside from the possibility of ES2's character).  A Lunar would add more spice, but might be similar to the existing Lunar.  So, if it's alright with you, Lichtenhart, I'll leave it up to you which way the character goes.  If you're uncomfortable with the decision, I can alwaysagonzie over it for a while or flip a coin or something




I think the real difference would be his motivation. Did he attracted the attention of the Unconquered Sun because of his selfless righteous act to protect and save an innocent boy (I've got this idea he's a little godblooded, but he could be something else, even one of the other chars ) or did he attracted the attention of the Fickle Lady because he refused to bow before overwhelming forces, and struggled for the survival of both? Now he's got a desire to find and protect other innocents, and bring back justice in this dark age, or he'd just like to make the Wyld Hunt and the Dragonblooded pay and suffer?
If you can answer these questions you'll have a better idea what you wants him to be. Yeah I could choose for you, but I'm afraid I am a little biased and I have to restrain myself from the temptation of playing in your place.


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 19, 2003)

I've made a few small changes to my character, and I finally decided that I'll stick with my Twilight, Ferocious Hawk.

Once I make his background to my liking, that will be posted as well.

      --Mitchifer


----------



## Aenion (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Lichtenhart

About the little extra, what about some more points to put into backgrounds like allies, contacts and influence, maybe even backing (and only those)?

I was already thinking about losing those Heavenly Thunder Leaves in favor of some influence, I've always been reluctant to put points into backgrounds like influence and stuff in White-Wolf games, as somehow I always lost them when I did.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 22, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Hey Lichtenhart
> About the little extra, what about some more points to put into backgrounds like allies, contacts and influence, maybe even backing (and only those)?
> 
> I was already thinking about losing those Heavenly Thunder Leaves in favor of some influence, I've always been reluctant to put points into backgrounds like influence and stuff in White-Wolf games, as somehow I always lost them when I did.




I have no problem with any background. Probably my gift would be something like 4 dots in backgrounds if you keep them under four, something less if you want to get higher. I'd like anyway for you to describe these new background as you already did so well. 

I opened a thread in Rogues Gallery, you would do me a favor if you submitted your chars there so I can keep track of them. *Here it is.*


----------



## Aenion (Oct 22, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> I have no problem with any background. Probably my gift would be something like 4 dots in backgrounds if you keep them under four, something less if you want to get higher. I'd like anyway for you to describe these new background as you already did so well.
> 
> I opened a thread in Rogues Gallery, you would do me a favor if you submitted your chars there so I can keep track of them. *Here it is.*




I'm gonna go with some more backgrounds then, wasn't planning to go above 4 anyway.

Character is posted too.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 22, 2003)

Rathan I posted your char. Feel free to post your background. if you have any question, you'll likely find me at #IR.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 22, 2003)

Lichten, are there still spots? I am interested in some Exalted.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 24, 2003)

I've added the new backgrounds and their descriptions to Kabiko's sheet for your approval, I've also made the last changes to her other stats.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 25, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I've added the new backgrounds and their descriptions to Kabiko's sheet for your approval, I've also made the last changes to her other stats.




Well maybe not the last of the changes, now that most of the characters are up, I saw that most of them already have Martial Arts, so I might change it back to Melee if you don't mind. This will remove the Dragon-Blooded Contact (wasn't really happy with how I wrote him anyway).

Sorry about not being able to make up my mind, Exalted just gives too many options


----------



## Jaik (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay, sorry for the long delay, but Kurei Ensui, Zenith Exalted is pretty much finished.  Do I post him here or in another thread, or just e-mail him?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 26, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry for the long delay, but Kurei Ensui, Zenith Exalted is pretty much finished.  Do I post him here or in another thread, or just e-mail him?




Please post it *here.*


----------



## Aenion (Oct 28, 2003)

If this bad news on the site doesn't blow over (which it probably has by now), I might know a place we could move too, so does Jaik I guess.

Just in case.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, Kurei is mostly posted.  I forgot to bring my book to work today, so the charm page references are wrong as are the costs and my weapon stats are missing.  I also apologize for the atrocious formattin.  I tried to do itlike the xample, but it refuses to let me put more than one space in a row.


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok...this time around...I almost totally reworked my character.  I know I've been indecisive about this, but now I think I'm satisfied   .  

As for my "little extra", do you think I could get a combo?  I ran out of the freebie points needed to purchase it at character creation (3 pts).  I found one on the Exalted Compendium that I liked; here's the link to it: 
http://exalted.rpgcompendium.com/section.php?sec=3&article=26&var=1&combo=321 

My only question about it is its activation cost.  Is it correct?


Thanks

--Mitchifer​


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 28, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> If this bad news on the site doesn't blow over (which it probably has by now), I might know a place we could move too, so does Jaik I guess.
> 
> Just in case.




Well, it looks like Enworld will be safe for a couple years at least.
*does happy dance*
Anyway, I'm curious. What place was that?

Edit: Aenion, shouldn't Kabiko have something like an Orichalcum amulet to use the special power of her hearthstone? or does she has it mounted somewhere else?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Okay, Kurei is mostly posted.  I forgot to bring my book to work today, so the charm page references are wrong as are the costs and my weapon stats are missing.  I also apologize for the atrocious formattin.  I tried to do itlike the xample, but it refuses to let me put more than one space in a row.




For a format to work, you have to put (code)(/code) tags around your post -only use [] instead of ()-
Looking at it now 

Edit: Jaik, I noticed only this thing: Compassionate Martyrdom is a flaw out od Compassion, that is not one of your main virtues. You should either pick a flaw out of Conviction or Valor, or raise your Compassion.
Have you thought about your little extra?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> Ok...this time around...I almost totally reworked my character.  I know I've been indecisive about this, but now I think I'm satisfied   .
> 
> As for my "little extra", do you think I could get a combo?  I ran out of the freebie points needed to purchase it at character creation (3 pts).  I found one on the Exalted Compendium that I liked; here's the link to it:
> http://exalted.rpgcompendium.com/section.php?sec=3&article=26&var=1&combo=321
> ...



Nice combo. Activation cost sounds correct. As for the little extra, add in a couple freebie points or a merit you like from EC, that should do it. 
Can you post the background in the character's thread too?


----------



## Rathan (Oct 29, 2003)

Korban Whitehammer:

Letter to Parents:

I know it's been a while sense my last letter mom and dad, but the trianing is hard here and there is little or no free time for any of us new ones. Hows Hark? I miss my big brother alot, and not having him here leaves a big hole in my life. This training camp will teach me how to be as strong as him and will give me the leadership skills he holds dear. I miss the ranch, my family and all the animals there. This place, I hate it, though I know I must be here to survive. Have you gotten any more threats for Loaik. He will be the death of me some day I'm sure. I'll never forget the day we became worst of enemies. I had no idea he was corting Asiena, he almost impaled me right then and there when I kisses her. She did not want him anyways, she wanted to marry me. 

Korban comes from a family of strict dragon blooded morals his father is a powerfull leader in the surrounding area. What he des for them he keeps to himself though. His mother is a strong willed woman that lets nothing bother her. Between the two of them Korban is a very strong person both in body and in mind. 

Korbans home in Blessed Isle is a large ranch style. One floor but covering a vast amount of square footage. It's quite a large house for just the five of them, Korbans Mother Kasha, his father Magnus, his older brother Hark and his younger sister Ariel....... Hark and Korban are very close and up until Hark went away to his military duties the two never spent a moment apart....

Life was sweet for Korban growing up, if he wanted something his father got it for him. Korban was spoiled more than the other children for some reason although he never thought to ask why. His father was strict with him of course, being a military man, but even that being the case Korban had an easy childhood. 

Recently Korban's father has sent him to a Dragon Blooded trianing camp quite a ways from home, and as one might suspect Korban hates it. Korban knows though that he must partake in this training to become a wise and powerfull leader like his brother and father. Who knows what the future holds of Korban, a life of leadership with hundreds of dragon soldiers to command, or maybe another fate not yet unfolded.................


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like Enworld will be safe for a couple years at least.
> *does happy dance*
> Anyway, I'm curious. What place was that?
> 
> Edit: Aenion, shouldn't Kabiko have something like an Orichalcum amulet to use the special power of her hearthstone? or does she has it mounted somewhere else?




Artificial-Evil, but we might have to ask Tokiwong first 
I used to play in a Lunar campaign over there and some other games, but it's awfully quiet now.

It's mounted in her Collar of Dawn's Cleansing Light


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Nice combo. Activation cost sounds correct. As for the little extra, add in a couple freebie points or a merit you like from EC, that should do it.
> Can you post the background in the character's thread too?




Wouldn't the cost be 1 will to activate the combo and 1 will to activate Adamant Skin Technique, making it 2 will, 10 motes and 1 health?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the cost be 1 will to activate the combo and 1 will to activate Adamant Skin Technique, making it 2 will, 10 motes and 1 health?



Yup. I thought that was counted separatedly.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

What have we got up 'till now?

A Realm born Eclipse diplomat - Loxmyth
A Realm born Dawn Caste Martial Artist - Rathan
A South-East born, but Realm trained Zenith - Jaik
A South-East born Eclipse entertainer - Me
An ancient No-Moon Lunar - Kalanyr
A Twilight Mercenary Martial Artist - Mitchifer

So I guess we're still waiting for our Night caste, if I'm not mistaken.

Any idea yet where in Creation the game will take place?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> What have we got up 'till now?
> 
> A Realm born Eclipse diplomat - Loxmyth
> A Realm born Dawn Caste Martial Artist - Rathan
> ...



Add that Kalanyr's is from the South-East too and that Janos, our missing Night Caste is with him, and you'll see a pattern. 
We'll start somewhere in the East or South-East, how you'll get there will be the subject of a confidential e-mail I'll send each of you before the game starts, but I think you'll be traveling a lot along the campaign.
I'm giving time to everybody to finish their chars and background. Janos I think is still looking for new and improved loopholes in the rules. 
I'd also like if the more experienced players could look at their fellows' chars and give some advice to the less experienced ones (or to the least experienced ST ).


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Add that Kalanyr's is from the South-East too and that Janos, our missing Night Caste is with him, and you'll see a pattern.
> We'll start somewhere in the East or South-East, how you'll get there will be the subject of a confidential e-mail I'll send each of you before the game starts, but I think you'll be traveling a lot along the campaign.
> I'm giving time to everybody to finish their chars and background. Janos I think is still looking for new and improved loopholes in the rules.
> I'd also like if the more experienced players could look at their fellows' chars and give some advice to the less experienced ones (or to the least experienced ST ).




I've played a little, but I've read a lot, so I've found a lot of loopholes (I always seem to find them, but hardly ever use them) and i'd love to help the others out, if they have some questions.

EDIT: BTW East and South-East are my favourite part of Creation.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Rathan said:
			
		

> for me LH.. this will be my second time playing Exalted... and the first campaing in it for me... so everything is still new.... what I want from you is the full picture... both combat (cause that's what my char is geared for) and the role-playing aspect of it as well.... if this game is gonna be half as good as I suspect..I belive I won't be let down. Just take yer time with it LH.. and everything should be fine.... and the houses' plots are what I'm intrested in most.... I can't wait to play!




Hey Rathan,

I've noticed that for a Dawn Caste you'll be having an incredibly low lethal soak and since Lichtenhart has asked to help out.
You might want to consider losing one of the water-style charms in favour of 'Celestial Tiger Hide' from Tiger Style it will increase both your soaks by your MA-rating if I'm not mistaken.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Hey Rathan,
> 
> I've noticed that for a Dawn Caste you'll be having an incredibly low lethal soak and since Lichtenhart has asked to help out.
> You might want to consider losing one of the water-style charms in favour of 'Celestial Tiger Hide' from Tiger Style it will increase both your soaks by your MA-rating if I'm not mistaken.
> ...




Yeah, as it is Korban is all about dodging rather than soaking. I thought he could go Iron Skin concentration soon, but maybe he can consider trading Wise Arrow for Celestial Tiger Hide. Aenion can you please have a look at his combos too? I designed them a lot ago, and I'm not really sure they're effective.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Yeah, as it is Korban is all about dodging rather than soaking. I thought he could go Iron Skin concentration soon, but maybe he can consider trading Wise Arrow for Celestial Tiger Hide. Aenion can you please have a look at his combos too? I designed them a lot ago, and I'm not really sure they're effective.




Tiger style is all about soaking and beating the enemy to a bloody, messy pulp; so I would try to stick with that. Iron Skin Concentration will still add nicely to the soak provided by his MA.

When I make a combo I always try to combine defense with offense, so I would probably put all 4 charms in a single combo (still a freebie cost of 4). You don't have to use all the charms in a combo if you don't want too, except with extra action charms and stuff, you just pay the willpower and then see what you need during the turn.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

BTW on the subject of soaks, could Kabiko have bought an exceptional chain shirt with her resources? (It would cost resources 3 so it's a bit iffy)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> BTW on the subject of soaks, could Kabiko have bought an exception chain shirt with her resources? (It would cost resources 3 so it's a bit iffy)



Yes you can get it. Or do you mean if you can get it without lowering your resources?


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Yes you can get it. Or do you mean if you can get it without lowering your resources?




I meant without lowering resources, but before play.

But no biggy, she'll survive without


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I meant without lowering resources, but before play.




Well, I don't know. I think I could probably allow a single item at one's full resources rating. But that would probably mean your enemies get it too 
I'd like to hear more players about that.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know. I think I could probably allow a single item at one's full resources rating. But that would probably mean your enemies get it too
> I'd like to hear more players about that.




I don't have a problem with it.  I've purposely kept Phoenix's equipment list sparse, because this'll be my first time playing Exalted and I'd like my character to mostly gain things through roleplay the first time, while everything's new and largely unexplored.  If you don't think this will be viable or you want me to flesh out other things, then please let me know and I'll do it.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 30, 2003)

Anybody seen this on EC or White-Wolf?



			
				ProductionBrian said:
			
		

> Get Your Character on the Cover of the Exalted Players
> Guide!
> 
> Want to see your character on the cover of the Exalted
> ...


----------



## Rathan (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions all... I'll take a look at my char Sunday and see what needs to be reworked..... my friend has all but three of ALL the Exalted books... I'll take a look through them and see if I can make my char just that much more badass...


----------



## Aenion (Nov 3, 2003)

Rathan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions all... I'll take a look at my char Sunday and see what needs to be reworked..... my friend has all but three of ALL the Exalted books... I'll take a look through them and see if I can make my char just that much more badass...




No problem, I'm happy to help out.

The more badass the Dawn is, the safer the rest of the circle is when we actually get attacked.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 7, 2003)

I've been going over some basics again (wind-fire wheels in particular) and I noticed I need Martial Arts 3 to be able to use them, do I guess I'll go back to Mantis Style  

Ducks into cover.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 11, 2003)

Is this game still on?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 11, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Is this game still on?



Yup. I'm just waiting for everyone to finish their background.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Yup. I'm just waiting for everyone to finish their background.




Ok, just got this urge to play Exalted after last weekend, I had another chance to play Kabiko in our TT game (it had been almost a year) and noticed again how much she rocked


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 13, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Yup. I'm just waiting for everyone to finish their background.




Okay, I added my background to the rogue gallery sheet.  Let me know if you require me to expand on anything.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 20, 2003)

Friendly neighbourhood bump

and an effort to nudge the other players into activity


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 20, 2003)

I second that emotion


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh, and the nominees for the Exalted Player's Guide covers have been put up here.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 22, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Oh, and the nominees for the Exalted Player's Guide covers have been put up here.




Shadow got my vote 

It was her or Shataina.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 25, 2003)

I found it hard to choose, actually.  But I will be interested in seeing who actually ends up winning.

So, who are we waiting on, Lichtenhart?  Don't want to seem too anxious to start playing but... I'm anxious to start playing


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 26, 2003)

We are waiting for Janos's background, but that's not too much of an issue, we discussed about it in chat.
Let's make a deal: this is gonna be a superbusy week for me, but on monday I'll start sending every player a mail with the intro and how his char gets to the meeting with the others. With a little luck the game will be up and running on next Thursday.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 26, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> We are waiting for Janos's background, but that's not too much of an issue, we discussed about it in chat.
> Let's make a deal: this is gonna be a superbusy week for me, but on monday I'll start sending every player a mail with the intro and how his char gets to the meeting with the others. With a little luck the game will be up and running on next Thursday.




I can live with that 

Got a busy week myself.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 26, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> We are waiting for Janos's background, but that's not too much of an issue, we discussed about it in chat.
> Let's make a deal: this is gonna be a superbusy week for me, but on monday I'll start sending every player a mail with the intro and how his char gets to the meeting with the others. With a little luck the game will be up and running on next Thursday.




Hey Lichtenhart, that sounds great!  I was just worried this game would die before it even started, with only three of our players replying in the last couple of pages...


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 3, 2003)

The top five in the Exalted Players Guide contest have been announced here.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 21, 2003)

Bump

Let's keep this thing from falling into Oblivion.


----------

